# It's SHOWTIME



## Hilltop Raceway

Had a Hot Rod Re-Union last weekend. Some of the old guys were able to come out along with some new folks for a meet and greet. Had a good turn out considering the heat...
If you guys have any old or new pics of your "cars in groups" from a local car show, on track, in the garage, in your display case, or just a group pic, etc., please post em. Always enjoy seeing a bunch of cars at once!!!. Kinda borrowed the idea from Nuther Dave after seeing his track pics. Thought it would be cool to see em all together in group pics...
P.S. Please keep posting in your thread or the sticky thread also...










Some of the heavy hitters (center row) showed up from the past...










Thanks for looking...RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Great Gathering, you sure have some really purdy cars there, and your Shop and layout/Speedway look awesome too :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside johnny

quote "Thanks for looking".....RM
Randy, *THANKS *for posting
It's really great to see so many of your outstanding creations all together.
You've _"raised the bar"_ for all of us.


----------



## Rolls

Speechless! Radically high levels of coolness in a sharply concentrated area. A pleasure to gaze upon.


----------



## slotcarman12078

You may have lost the 55 war Randy, but with everything else you got some fire power! :lol: It's good to see a bunch of your builds in one picture at one time!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!! But, I want to see other's cars also!!! Put a group together and take some pics, past or present builds of customs, stock, or whatever. Thanks...RM


----------



## 41-willys

what a awesome grouping :thumbsup:.


----------



## tjd241

Good Gravy... That's gonna be a hard act to follow. I'll need a few days to clean up.


----------



## raypunzel

*very impressive sir*

I usually never comment on peoples creations, due to being a snob of sorts. But your stable of cars is very impressive. They cause me to look at technique color and overall appearance. Each car/truck makes a statement of color decals and overall look. My hat is off to you sir!
Ray


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

raypunzel said:


> I usually never comment on peoples creations, due to being a snob of sorts. But your stable of cars is very impressive. They cause me to look at technique color and overall appearance. Each car/truck makes a statement of color decals and overall look. My hat is off to you sir!
> Ray


Lmao!! With 76 posts in 6 or so years, that may be an understatement. But I can totally see why you comment here. Randy is one of the best custom slot builders today. His pics speak volume!!!! There aren't but a choice couple who could produce such works of art. 


Nice to meet you Ray

Joe


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Wow hill!!!
I thought you were using the same chassis under all them cars! Dang that's a nice lot!
I still favor that Skoal car!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## raypunzel

*limited comments*

Joe,

I haven't had anything really important to say until now. Some of what i see being shown as customs are not my cup of tea so I don't comment. Nice to get your attention, now is that 76 or 77 posts? Now back to my cave.
Ray


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Group shots...*

Well, Randy, no one dare try to out class your field, it's just not possible,

but, here are a few shots of stuff that I have enjoyed making...

My 66-67 Nascar tjets.

















They are not quite as polished as the 69 class Pete McKay posted a while back,
but I like em. There are few cars that I keep together like these.

This is an interesting concept. 
I'll have to look through the rest of my stuff and see what I can come up with.

Thanks for the idea Randy. :wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks for the good words guys!!!
Can't wait for the car show Dave!!!
WOW!!! Sparky has cleaned the shop up...Nice starting lineup there Tex, you know I gotta pull for NO.13 just because...RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

NTx... Oh man those old Nascars are Awesome ! :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

*Little Hot Rod Run.*


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Nice buildings!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's what I'm talking about!!! Like them Rod Runs!!! Get out the lawn chairs, sit back, and enjoy these beauties as they pass by...:thumbsup::thumbsup: Great looking cars!!! RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

KD- WOW.... Sweet Cars and nice diorama :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls

Those sixties stockers look great, NTx! Great grouping of beautiful racers.

Lovin' your Rod Run, KD. Love seeing those sweet customs cruise through town.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

Great stuff there Kiwi :thumbsup:


----------



## 41-willys

sweet crusers there, Kiwi :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*Hey hill u pm hank ?*

Ask him to make this a sticky. :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Nice starting lineup there Tex, you know I gotta pull for NO.13 just because...RM


I'm a 21 man myself. Diggin the red/white.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I had a few of the race cars out today. Ran em down for a few passes. Gotta keep em running smooth.










All of these are runners. These are Pro-Stock. All stock gear except the slip on skinny silly's and the wheelie bars to keep em planted. You won't believe how fast these run.


----------



## TGM2054

Nice looking Joe! I'm especially liking that white '55! What wheels and tires are under that? I've got a black version of the same car.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Thanks TGM2054

The flamed 55 has white double flange skinny rims to hold a skinny slip on. The same one's are on the 67 white Goat. Derlin I believe? They just push on the stock axles.


----------



## tjd241

Nice joeGS... I actually had my eye on the full face aluminum fronts under the Flamed Willys. Which brand are those??


----------



## 41-willys

Always love a Drag car parade :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

tjd241 said:


> Nice joeGS... I actually had my eye on the full face aluminum fronts under the Flamed Willys. Which brand are those??


I'll have to get back later on that dude. They are threaded though, that much i do know. I have more in stock. Stand by :dude:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

How about my other favorite class.... '75 Nascar.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Nice shots NTx! Love the banked straight! 

Bet that 21 would give the 43 a run for his money!!!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

NTx/Rich, awesome Vintage Nascar's :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Bet that 21 would give the 43 a run for his money!!!



I don't know J65, may take a while, jus sayn'  ...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Lmfao!!!!!

Now its out there Rm!! For everyne to see, you have serious issues my friend!!!

Even I don't have that number of any one slot!!!

Your my hero dude!!!


----------



## nasty23

Ralphthe3rd said:


> NTx... Oh man those old Nascars are Awesome ! :thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241




----------



## nasty23

good lord! that's alot of richard petty's, but i like it


----------



## Crimnick

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Lmfao!!!!!
> 
> Now its out there Rm!! For everyne to see, you have serious issues my friend!!!
> 
> Even I don't have that number of any one slot!!!
> 
> Your my hero dude!!!


I bet he names em'....


----------



## jph49

Vintage Nascar Night at the local dirt track




























Patrick


----------



## bobhch

Crimnick said:


> I bet he names em'....


S :roll: T :roll: P :roll:

hahahaha bet he names em' hahahahahahahahaha:lol:

Patrick those are some real nice race cars from the past! Love them!

Bob...Go Richard...zilla


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*More Vintage Nascar*

Patrick, thanks for sharing those pix, those cars look -SWEET ! :thumbsup:
BTW- where have you been hiding ? I miss seeing your H.O. builds....though I think you've been active in the larger scales lately- haven't ya ?!


----------



## tjd241

*Yup...*



Crimnick said:


> I bet he names em'....


He sure did... The one with the black wheels in the outside lane, closest to the front is named Larry.... and the rest are all named Darryl. :lol:


----------



## tjd241

Awesome parade lap Patrick... What an inspiring field!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's some good looking stuff Patrick!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
Sorry Crimnick, I give up on names, they look too much alike, I just go by the numbers  ...RM


----------



## jph49

Thanks for the compliments, gentlemen.

Most began life as generic JL pullbacks.

Patrick


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Okay, here's a couple of pix for this thread...








Above- if you look closely, you'll notice a little something out of scale in this shot, I was shooting on my 1/24 layout and forgot to move everything aside that wasn't in scale- lol.









Ok, this shot is better in scale- lol.









And now highlighting my Newest "Gremlin" acquisition, I now have a Pair of Modified Matchbox Dirttrackers to race against each other


----------



## roadrner

Ralph,
Some nice lookin' dirt trackers! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## TGM2054

Hey Ralph! Are you talking about the pale skinned jolly green giant over on the left side? :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Great pics R3!!! Like the background setting!!! Oh, like the dirt diggers too!!!RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Land Of Giants speedway*



TGM2054 said:


> Hey Ralph! Are you talking about the pale skinned jolly green giant over on the left side? :thumbsup:


 Yeah, thats the backside of a 1/24 scale kid getting his hotdog toppings on the table beside the roachcoach....lol.
BTW- the Speedway acronym name : L.O.G. = "Land Of Giants" 

Here's views of the Roach Coach when the Track is set up for racing 1/24 scale Dirttrack Motorcycles....


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Ralphie your dirt track is super sweet. What is the track from? Bikes set or Sand dune or Buggy??

ANd whats that guy selling back there?? Does he have Sausage and Peppers or just dogs? I'll take 2 Sausage and Peppers!!! Please!!! Any Zeppoles??


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Hey Joey, the Track is from the Mattel(tyco) year 2000-2001 Jeremy McGrath X-treme Motorcross set.... thats were all the bikes came from-which are 1/24 scale, but are powered by a variant of the tyco 440x2 narrow chassis, but use independent front wheels with a set back front guide pin, and a rear guide pin, these chassis were also used in the Harry Potter sets as well !


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Sorry Joey, no Sausage and Peppers on the menu today, but Lori is grillin as fast as she can.... And Peggy is doin what she does best 



























Below is the snack shack at another friends 1/24 scale layout...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Nice. But your buds prices are cheaper lol! 

Great stuff.


----------



## XracerHO

Great idea for the group & track photo thread, really enjoying all the GREAT posts & revisiting often, so Keep posting & Thanks ALL for sharing. ..RL


----------



## roadrner

More great pix Ralph! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Great looking pics R3!!! RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Ahhhh, The hills were alive with some sweet music this morning, must be heading to Gatlinburg...I was able to snag a few pics as they rumbled by...RM


----------



## slotto

Awesome graphics on the Willys and the Road Runner. Love the boat. What a collection!:thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

SWEET CARS! 

Wes


----------



## tjd241

*It's gonna rain...*

Sooo... With all the participants in town, we decided to get set up and get the show on the road. :hat:


----------



## tjd241




----------



## tjd241




----------



## tjd241

*NOW,,,, it's time to fish ! !*










*...thanks for visiting ! *


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

tj, your layout and spread of cars, mostly european looking sports cars are most impressive. To say the least.


Thanks for sharing bro!!!!

The wagon pulling the boat is top notch and love love love the telephone van!!!!! But whats that red hot rod hiding behind it!!!!!


----------



## bobhch

*A nuther car show...Oh Boy!!*

Skylark that is a Joez lowered Impala behind the way cool telephone van...

Man Nuther I knew your car show was coming up soon. Oh Yeah!!

Glad you invited all of us Hobby Talkers...Love yer rides!!

Bob...this thread is a great idea...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Oh man.. Nothing like a car show!!*

Thanks for the tour Dave!! Every one is a winner in my book!! Sorry one space was empty. I have the first cobra I lit here in the shop for a blown head light and an electrics upgrade. I wanted to get it done and sent back home before the show, but it just got too crazy here between the rush to get my license covered and the TM rearranging the house, which meant my cave moving. 

The van is a CLM project for ND... Once I found out his dad worked for Ma Bell, I had to do it!


----------



## tjd241

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> But whats that red hot rod hiding behind it!!!!!


Bob...knows'em all too well...Zilla




























... that's the end.


----------



## Super Coupe

Great car show and scenery.Thanks for sharing.
>Tom<


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Great collection of road racers!!! 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CJ53

Beautiful Nuther!!!!


----------



## tjd241

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> and love love love the telephone van!!!!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup: A joeLED original...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Ok bob. Who is Joez and does he cast them and how do I get me one? Resin right?


----------



## WesJY

Joez - what a great guy! I missed him.. he hasnt been here HT for a long time.. I wonder if he is doing ok? 

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

Agree: Great car show and scenery!! :thumbsup: Previous Hot Rod parade was very cool too. ..RL


----------



## 41-willys

awesome bunch of cars. I was digging the willys untill I saw that Impala.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*Hippy Tree Hugger Garage...*



Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Who is Joez and does he cast them and how do I get me one? Resin right?


Not resin J65sky... All custom. It's a well massaged... well turned out JL. Funny thing is, in stock form I'd probably never have one in my fleet. Joe knew (knows) I like'em small. I'm a fussy summa-gun with scale. He built this with that in mind. He reduced the ungainly high 4-wheeler stock ride. Now it fits right in here at 'HO. 

Around Feb 2009 joeZ undertook a series of builds ("Hammered Slammered" and "Unner Hood"). He later STUNNED us when he turned around and gifted them out to a few of us after all his build posting activities were complete. (sneaky bastage) Took us all by total surprise too. Mine is of the "HS" variety. His HTHG thread covered all of these starting around here... http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=228270&highlight=tree+hugger&page=9 ... If you follow it along you can see the before and after pics. All were focused on taking stock JL bodies and simply making them 10x cooler. 

Hey... You know what would make a great car show picture in this thread??... A reunion of sorts. So here, on Labor Day, is the group shot of the fruits of Joe's labor. He is sorely missed among us grey-backs and we'll leave the light on as long as it takes. 










note to joeZ: We're flyin the missing man formation here for ya... You may be gone for now... but yer DEFINITELY not forgotten, yeah?


----------



## partspig

Cool Stuff!!!! Nuther!! Like the crop of Willy's ya got. And was that a nicely done Coogah I saw?? Did I see a poody tat!!  pig


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Loved the car show. Great pics!!! Wish I could have been there in person to see all those beauties!!! 
Thanks for showing some of the JZ collection...Just happen to have the yellow one myself...
Where ya at JZ??? RM,


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

All I can say about this thread, is- WOW ! Great Pix- Fantastic Cars, Huge Collections. Thanks for sharing Guys, it's an inspiration to many of us :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

I am impressed with all the collections and customs. some real nice detail on these little cars. cool!


----------



## ParkRNDL

TJD... wow. that's some display. i always dream of getting my layout landscaped... yours is exactly how i'd want it to look. awesome. :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## tjd241

*Too kind...*

... Never woulda been possible without inspiration I got *right here*.... AND while we're on the subject, many of the cars you see wouldn't BE here had they not been sent to me by HT members. That's what you can expect if ya hang around long enough and make some good friends. ( which I have ) :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tomhocars

Nice C/G and A/A.Great old time drags.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

tomhocars said:


> Nice C/G and A/A.Great old time drags.


Look what the cat dragged out!!! Hi bud. Getting ready for the 1st show bro?? I'm off today Tom, so if you need a hand today let me know early and ill come by. 

Hey Dave thanks for the info on Joez. Too bad he don't come around. I assume he is just taking a break??
Or something like that?


----------



## Bill Hall

I lined up a pile of cars for fun. Some old, some new, some finished some not. Here's a short clip.



While I love slot cars; hot rods are my passion


----------



## Bill Hall

*In close*

It's taken a few years, but my recent efforts are finally starting to resemble what I see in my minds eye. As we all know "eye deers" are easy to come by. Turning them into a three dimensional object is the hard part.
































































As a general rule I try not to dwell on any one build in particular. I've found that it's best to exhaust what inspiration you have and then set a project aside until you get revved up again. I never allow the frenzy from one step to artificially drive me forward into a step or element of the build I'm not prepared for.


----------



## Bill Hall

*Mostly seat of the pants*

I build these on a wing and prayer. What happens... happens; regardless of how far off the original concept things go. The continuous morph is what keeps me interested. If I actually knew where it was going, there would be no mystery.





































I'm not all hung up on scale. I abuse vintages. I take liberties with time periods. For the most part, I just build the kind of slotcars we all wanted as kids. A whimsical childhood dream come true.


----------



## videojimmy

Dang Bill.... those cars are amazing! I'm in awe.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Exceptionally cool stuff!!! Still liking little red the best, if I had to pick one. Those close up shots look great, makes you want to see more!!! Thanks for posting...RM

P.S. Just went back and looked again and found the video!!! I wore out the pause/play button!!! New computer on order...but well worth seeing!!!


----------



## ParkRNDL

WOW. that set of four is amazing. and the way you took the pics, it's like a photoessay... just wow...

--rick


----------



## tjd241

*This is my favorite series of your builds...*



Bill Hall said:


> I lined up a pile of cars for fun.


The picture reminds me of a color palette. Maybe we can get ya to add a few more colors to the spectrum? Of course that would mean building a few more rods...


----------



## GTPguy

Bill, great collection of customs in that video.
Those last four rods really show off your outstanding detailing skills.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Wow. Simply amazing work Bill.

Tops as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## XracerHO

WOW ! Great Pix & Video - simply fantastic work, Bill. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RlL


----------



## slotto

*Handmade Hot Rods*

These were all built with sheet styrene and a love for Hot Rods.

























These were my attempts at casting resin.









Thanks for looking
slotto


----------



## WesJY

SO COOL! KEEP THEM COMING!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Slotto that some freaking impressive group!!!:thumbsup:

Very very cool stuff!!!!:dude:


----------



## Super Coupe

Awesome group of styrene mean machines.:thumbsup: Keep up the good work.
>Tom<


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Now that's some very cool scratching!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Liking them rollbacks very muches!!!...RM


----------



## Rolls

Slotto - Your scratches are always amazing to see. It's always a puzzler to try to think through how you did this or that from scratch. And it's always a leap of faith at first to even accept that your creations are pure scratch, because there's so much neat stuff going on in your builds. Great to see a slew of 'em together!


----------



## Rolls

*Randy *- This new showtime venue you started is just excellent. It's a great way to see select sets of HT builders' beauts artfully arranged in groupings with their peers, predecessors, palette-kin, or whatever. 

*Bill *- As usual your creations astound. Now, with your close-in shots, which are brilliantly done, btw, you really highlight some of the distilled hot-rod coolness that specific elements of your cars radiate. Not to mention the craftsmanship - it's unbelievable to have a car in any scale stand up to that magnification, but in HO, it's whatever the word is for 100x unbelievable. 

Great, great stuff!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Really cool stuff guys!!


----------



## win43

Dave,
Simply amazing cars and photos. THANKS!!!!! for the show. 

Here's the surprise I got from joez.


----------



## win43

OK , i'm WAY behind on this thread. 

SIMPLY AMAZING STUFF by EVERYBODY.


----------



## 1scalevolvo

slotto said:


> These were all built with sheet styrene and a love for Hot Rods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were my attempts at casting resin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking
> slotto


:thumbsup: Absolutely incredible !! Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

& BTW those resincast rock !Those Hot rod coupes & That '54 BelAire Kick Butt !!


Neal:dude:


----------



## tjd241

*Damn straight...*



Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Slotto that's some freaking impressive group!!!:thumbsup:Very very cool stuff!!!!:dude:


Ditto ! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

Thank you everyone for your kind words. I was a bit nervous following Bill's goodies because his stuff is so stunning.

Rolls, If you have any doubts about the styrene collection, I can provide additional photos.

This is a great thread!
slotto


----------



## kiwidave

I'm loving this thread also! Sunday "Test and tune" on my Auto World drag strip.


----------



## alpink

Dave, wow man, those are some sweet rides.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool stuff from downunder!!! Still liking that yellow 37, the red 57, the orange ..., the ... :thumbsup::thumbsup: Thanks for posting all these cool rides...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

alpink said:


> Dave, wow man, those are some sweet rides.


Yiu took the words right out of my mouth!!!!!
Wow Kiwi!!!!


----------



## slotto

great stuff there Dave. I dig that black Merc!


----------



## slotcarman12078

One awesome car show after another!!! I'm surrounded by some seriously amazing talent!! :woohoo::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls

slotto said:


> Rolls, If you have any doubts about the styrene collection, I can provide additional photos.
> 
> This is a great thread!
> slotto


Wouldn't help... it's a leap of faith each time not 'cuz I don't trust ya, but 'cuz you always got some much neat stuff going on in each build and the end results are so dang good!! (Pretty sure you knew that and were just ribbing me, but I didn't want to take any chances!) :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls

Holey Moley, Dave!! Love your car show!! So cool to see all that goodness grouped together the way you put them! Great pics, as usual, too. 

Rolls


----------



## tjd241

*KD kill'n 'em....*

What a line-up. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL

it's been bugging me for DAYS not to be in on this thread, so even though i have stuff to do for work tomorrow, i snuck off to the dungeon and set this up. even though i wouldn't really call it a car show--it's more like just a busy evening on the strip.




























--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078

Love it Rick!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*That's some coincidence Rick...*

Looks like a show to me... if not a show... then everyone in town must own a classic car... and all felt like having fried chicken and icecream... all at the same time........lol :thumbsup::thumbsup:

btw... Diggin the Blazer with the roof. Reminds me of an International Scout.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Bill Hall said:


> It's taken a few years, but my recent efforts are finally starting to resemble what I see in my minds eye. As we all know "eye deers" are easy to come by. Turning them into a three dimensional object is the hard part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a general rule I try not to dwell on any one build in particular. I've found that it's best to exhaust what inspiration you have and then set a project aside until you get revved up again. I never allow the frenzy from one step to artificially drive me forward into a step or element of the build I'm not prepared for.


Amazing :freak:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Great looking stuff PRD!!! Making me hungry!!! I'm liking that topped out Blazer myself, as well as the WIP El Camino... :thumbsup::thumbsup: Glad the bug bit you to post some pics, love seeing this kind of stuff...Thanks, RM


----------



## Rolls

Great cruise night show. Love it Rick!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

It's all good Rolls.
Great stuff there Rick. Love the Ice Cream Stand!


----------



## Bill Hall

ParkRNDL said:


> it's been bugging me for DAYS not to be in on this thread, so even though i have stuff to do for work tomorrow, i snuck off to the dungeon and set this up. even though i wouldn't really call it a car show--it's more like just a busy evening on the strip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --rick


Oh what ever!

Yer layout and collection is a tribute to Christmas mornings Rick. I always enjoy seeing it; as it immediatly takes me back to younger days.

I'm really enjoying seeing everyone's work lined up. It's a nifty way to follow your slotbrother's efforts across time. Like the CBP threads, it's a great "run on" thread concept Randy.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hey Rick, in the 1st pic do I see a 76 Olds Cutlass?? In Cream with a white top???? Where did you get it!?!?!?!?!? Too freaking cool!!!!!

And what are the 2 cars to the left of the van??? Red and green????


----------



## TGM2054

I was wondering about the same cars, in fact I was wondering about that whole row down from the van, is that an early Trans Am sitting there? And a convertible '69 Firebird on the other side of the building? There's some neat stuff there!


----------



## XracerHO

I, too, am WAY behind on this thread & AGREE: SIMPLY AMAZING STUFF by EVERYBODY.
Currently, PRD really like the WIP El Camino behind the roofed Blazer, great setup. ..RL


----------



## ParkRNDL

Aw shucks guys, you're too kind. Many of you have seen many of these before over the past several years.



Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Hey Rick, in the 1st pic do I see a 76 Olds Cutlass?? In Cream with a white top???? Where did you get it!?!?!?!?!? Too freaking cool!!!!!
> 
> And what are the 2 cars to the left of the van??? Red and green????


Good eye. That Cutlass was done by Roger Corrie from a Johnny Lightning diecast. I painted it those colors to look like a '73 Cutlass that a buddy of mine had in high school. It's supposed to be kind of like what I think they called Butternut Yellow.

And next to the van...



TGM2054 said:


> I was wondering about the same cars, in fact I was wondering about that whole row down from the van, is that an early Trans Am sitting there? And a convertible '69 Firebird on the other side of the building? There's some neat stuff there!


The van moved and I was able to get a better shot of that row.










Galaxie 500 XL cast in metallic raspberry by Dragula, tinted with Testors Candy Red. Awesome blue Eldorado cast by Claus Heupel in Germany. (His Mercury station wagon is equally cool, but didn't make these pics.) Early '70s Firebird in Metallic Orange and early Charger in Gold both cast by Roger Corrie.










This Firebird was a Speedline that I found with the roof lopped off. Stripped, painted, and metal bumpers adapted to work with the screwposts... both bumpers are actually screwed on. The interior in the '59 is from Weird Jack, as are most of my convertible drivers.



XracerHO said:


> I, too, am WAY behind on this thread & AGREE: SIMPLY AMAZING STUFF by EVERYBODY.
> Currently, PRD really like the WIP El Camino behind the roofed Blazer, great setup. ..RL












I was actually going for a short bed pickup look with the Blazer, but I guess that bed would be REALLY short. The El Camino was a defective resin repop found at a show with casting bubbles and imperfections coincidentally placed where they looked just like rust damage. So I ran with that.

Funny, as the evening wore on and I snapped pictures, I noticed activity elsewhere...

(to be continued)

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL

John is getting his headers uncorked. Wonder if he's expecting some activity tonight.










Must be. Now he's staked out his usual spot in the back corner at Freezee's.










Wonder who he's lookin' for, or who's lookin' for him?










Funny thing; after he left, we had some out-of-towners roll through. It really was a busy night. First two scruffy guys in a wicked-sounding '55 came looking for someone to race. (Edit: Hey Joe, there's that Cutlass again...)










Dunno if they found anyone, but later on, some wacko in a GTO came hunting for them, spouting some kind of nonsense about being a fighter pilot.










Then, well into the wee hours of the morning, I saw this guy roll in. He talked to one of the locals for a few minutes; it looked like some sort of illicit deal going down. I overheard him talking about being in Frisco the next afternoon, but THAT couldn't be right. He rolled out in a big hurry, though.










Yeah, it was a busy night. 

Sometime I'll post pics of the time the red Ferrari Daytona and the blue Shelby Cobra blasted through town at triple-digit speeds, followed by a yellow Camaro and a black Porsche Carrera Targa. Had people talking for days. :dude:

--rick


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Rick nice job taking us back in time. Love the AG scene you have going on there!!!

Lookout for that yellow beast 55 man!!!! John Milner right I believe his name was???

Great stuff Rick and I have to get me a cutlass or 2!!!! Totally cool!!!

And better tell them all to watch out for that white challenger?!?!?! Movies colliding!!!!!


----------



## TGM2054

Well at least none of that bunch from the Dumb and Dangerous.....er I mean, Fast and Furious showed up. They've got a bad habit of wrecking classic cars!


----------



## TGM2054

The van moved and I was able to get a better shot of that row.











Reminds me of my earlier days back in Spokane cruising Riverside and stopping at Dick's to get something to eat :thumbsup: I had a '70 Trans Am, my buddy had a hopped up '67 Galaxie, and a girl we knew had a Charger identical to that one. Nobody had an Eldo, but they did have, a '70 Camaro,'66 Fairlane GT, '70 Challenger RT, '69 Road Runner, the list goes on and on. Thanks for bringing back some old memories. I think I have my winter project picked out for my self.:woohoo:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Wow Cool, awesome cars and scenes- Rick ! And the John Milner lil duece coupe is wicked- especially after I realized that part of the body started out as a classic Aurora T-Jet HOT ROD, with a cool roof added :thumbsup: And wasn't that color called "a cross between piss yellow and puke green"?...so said by the cowboy in the black 55 chevy 
PS- do I spot Toad's lil Vespa Scooter parked under the overhang at the drive-in


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's some more cool stuff PRD!!! Sounds like a movie remake!!!...:thumbsup::thumbsup: Thanks for posting...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome, awesome, awesome!!! The only thing that would make it any better, is if that was _MY_ table and _MY_ cars!! :lol: I wish I was able to catch Roger on his casting sprees.. Most of that went down before my time here on HT. As far as I know, I only have one Corrie casting that I was fortunate enough to snag, and I'll try my hardest to not ever part with it. It is a 72ish mustang. That trans am is sweet, as is the cutlass.. and the XL500.. and the firebird..and the eldo, lincoln, Datsun 240, etc...etc.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Hilltop Raceway said:


>


I remember that shot!! Petty!!!
They look just as impressive in the box!










here's mine.
_Yes, that's Kyle Petty in the back._


----------



## 706hemi

hey guys

sorry been away a while, bunch of other projects and all that, got some stuff to show you over the next few weeks, here is the one make class racing here at Boothville International Raceway, its the "#51 yellow Porsche" class, i got these to do repaints of the rare colour schemes and sell them on stinkbay (did some hand painted protos, see front of the grid) but currently all residing in the "i'll get round to it one day" draw, cool idea for a thread randy, i'll get some more stuff on here soon





































take it easy y'all

tony


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Holy Porsche Batman!!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

WOW!!! Never seen so much yellow in one place!!! Need to adjust my monitor!!! BIR is a good looking track!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## TGM2054

:roll:I'd hate to be marshaling that race!!!


----------



## WesJY

Wes


----------



## TBI

A traffic jam......with mustard


----------



## win43

*I keep thinking 37 .......*

A few 37 Roadsters headed into town today. Tops up and down.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Wow 43! 
The cars look great, but....

I'm lookin at the track!!! 

Last time I saw it it was blank with track laying on it.
It's coming along great!! 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

The table is really shaping up!! Keep at it Jerry!! Nice batch of 37's too!! The leader looks familiar...  :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool stuff Jerry, love them 37's!!! Track is looking great!!! RM


----------



## tjd241

*Here we go...*

I was wonderin when you'd strike up the band and start the parade ! !.... We know ya got a show 'er two parked out there in Port T. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Awesome !*



win43 said:


> A few 37 Roadsters headed into town today. Tops up and down.


 Hey Win43, that's a Great stable of '37s your got there. Do you have every paint job ? And you layout looks great too :thumbsup: 
PS- do you happen to have a spare outside rear view mirror for the '37 Rodster ?....coz I lost one off of mine


----------



## ParkRNDL

That's some collection. And I'm digging the burger stand, too... 

I will gladly pay you Tuesday for a hamburger today. :freak:

--rick


----------



## slotto

Nice layout there win, is it a 16 footer?


----------



## coach61

Looking good Jerry and is that a converted KFC in the back ground selling medicinal herbs? lol.. looks great Amigo.. this thread rocks...


Coach!


----------



## bolts69

Is that #75 Butch Hartman I live in Zanesville and saw Butch race at our local track many times years ago.


----------



## jph49

bolts69 said:


> Is that #75 Butch Hartman I live in Zanesville and saw Butch race at our local track many times years ago.


If you are referring to the #75 in the vintage Nascar lineup back on page 3, yes, that is Butch Hartman's car.

Patrick


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*557 Club*

The bed was shaking, windows rattleing, was it an earthquake, could it be a storm brewing, or maybe it was the TM ???
After some investigation I found out it was the local 557 Club doing a morning run. I grabbed the camera for some pics...RM


----------



## coach61

I can think of of a lot worse whays to get woken up.. sweet chebby's Rando


----------



## Rolls

Maybe they're headed out for some sort of shoebox shindig... They sure look great passing by!!


----------



## slotto

Hilltop Raceway said:


>


In the photo before this one, It looked as if the light blue Nomad had no chassis.
I love this shot. Nice collection there Randy!


----------



## ParkRNDL

Holy shoeboxes, Batman...

Nice procession :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## tjd241

*Holy Cow ! !*

.... *It's a STAMPEDE ! !*


----------



## slotcarman12078

Elsie approves!!! Two udders up!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 41-willys

cool collection :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

WOW Randy....never seen so many old Bowties lookin' so fine :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!!
Uh, R3, You should see the Tom S. collection!!! Here'a an old thread of a battle Tom and I had... It goes on for a few pages...I gave in for the time being...RM
scroll down to the start on # 837
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=212249&page=56


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Geez Randy(and Tom), you guys are a bit over the top- Cripes.... thats More '55 s than I've seen in my whole lifetime ! But I noted one thing, in either of you guys' pix, I didn't see one 55 that looked like either of MY pair....



















 Ok, I'm sure you probably got my #17 body somewhere in your collection, but do you have my Tyco 55 ?


----------



## tjd241

Hilltop Raceway said:


> You should see the Tom S. collection!!!


One thing I noticed Randy... In those old pics Tom really spaced his cars out quite a bit. I'm thinking now, maybe he doesn't really have that many afterall?... I wonder if he had to get rid of them?... He hasn't posted on this thread, but I hope he still has that *small* grouping of cars. It was cute to see him try to put a couple together and try to keep up with you though.   :devil:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Your right R3, I don't have the Tyco 55 version...yet!!!
ND, I'd say Tom still has the 55's, just a wild guess...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hilltop Raceway said:


> ND, I'd say Tom still has the 55's, just a wild guess...RM


Ahh and then some. I been going to Toms for over 15 20 years and still see different stuff every time I'm there!!! No kidding Rm. 

I don't think there's a 55 out there he doesn't have. 

But your not far behind I bet lol !!!


----------



## win43

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Hey Win43, that's a Great stable of '37s your got there. Do you have every paint job ? And you layout looks great too :thumbsup:
> PS- do you happen to have a spare outside rear view mirror for the '37 Rodster ?....coz I lost one off of mine


I've managed to lose a few myself.


----------



## win43

slotto said:


> Nice layout there win, is it a 16 footer?


No, it's a little under 10 feet (116 inches)


----------



## roadrner

Great lookin dirt trackers! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## win43

*Dash 442s*

Poor WIMPIES, it got over-run by the local 442 club.

Funny everyone ordered 4 burgers, 4 fries, and 2 drinks.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Hamburger, fry, and drink for $4.42??? Sounds like a deal to me!!! Nice bunch there Jerry!!! RM


----------



## win43

*Sleds*

After the 442 club rolled out ....... a bunch of Dash sleds rolled into town.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Scenery is really shaping up, Jer!!! Looking good!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Jerry, that's a nice looking layout and car collection. :thumbsup:
And it seems you have a bit of model railroader in ya, in the scenery dept.


----------



## tjd241

Nice Jer... You got the Royal Flush goin on with the 442's and the Sleds. Hopefully I'll be dealing you and "Ace" with the one I'm sending for the next hand.


----------



## Bill Hall

Sooooo many sweet rides and lots of purdy colors!

I'm really enjoying the shots of your track too. The gradual approaches and decents look like great fun to drive!


----------



## bobhch

Man this thread is keeping me busy...look at that...look at that....Sweet! 

 Oooooooooooh look at that...yeah! Keep em' commin' guys!!

I can't get to any of my cars right now as they are all put away while things are under construction in the cave. Hopefully soon I will be getting our basement back together and will add some fun pictures to this thread.

Bob...been busy but, never to busy to look at all the great HT threads...zilla


----------



## Rolls

:thumbsup: 442's look great, Jerry! Love the sleds, too. Way cool.


----------



## win43

*The British are coming ..............*

BUT, they seem to be a little confused :freak:

Nothing too special here except the front runner, which was done up by my buddy nuther Dave. :woohoo: These are all MEV Mini Coopers.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hey!! They're on the wrong side of the road!!!!  Can't find a good spot of tea anywheres!!! :lol: :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*Yeah but...*

... there's one missing... Italian Red, #9, Ferrari tuned I believe... ring'n any bells?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool Coopers Jerry!!! Hey, that concrete sidewalk work is impressive too, jus sayn'...RM


----------



## joegri

yeah man liken the showtime thread!! nice job all


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

After some early morning testing, the Parts Plus machine did some practice with the big boys...group style running...RM


----------



## TBI

Nice group of Can Ams! I'm diggin the white shadow! :thumbsup:


----------



## 41-willys

HT,:wave: that is a sweet bunch of cars


----------



## bobhch

Nice trackfull of Awesum slot racers!!

That yellow #19 looks like a winner (go Hooters go)  

Bob...HooTERS forever...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

US Air all the way!

Got the stance of a paint scraper....still the best IMHO.


----------



## 1scalevolvo

While I am not big on Can-Am cars this collection really impresses me with the paint jobs !!! That White shadow Can-Am is very unique !! Keep them coming !!


Neal:dude:


----------



## win43

nice bunch of Can-Ams


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!! I'm not a huge Can Am fan myself, sometimes you just gotta spread the love...RM


----------



## TBI

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Thanks guys!!! I'm not a huge Can Am fan myself, sometimes you just gotta spread the love...RM


Me neither, I just dig cars that sit low and have big fat tires :wave:


----------



## roadrner

Randy, 
Another great lookin' bunch of cars, regardless of their class. Great variation of sponsors. Nice seeing something other than the originals. Who would have thunk it, USAir sponsoring CanAm.  

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*240Zzzzzzzzzzz*

Since the stripped Escort was mentioned on another thread, thought I'd post this old pic. The 240's seem to have been molded in "more" different colors of plastic which leaves some cool color combos. The front 5 ("were" the same as the top chrome blue car) are factory cars with only the chrome removed. Most of these had chrome wear on the top, but the side paint/graphics was still good, so I stripped em. Just look better IMO...RM


----------



## TGM2054

OK maybe this is a question thats been covered before but how do you strip the chrome with out taking the base color off? By the way you've got some really neat stuff!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

As everybody has their own technique, here's my method. Take the glass out if possible, "remove" the chrome bumpers (unless you want to strip them too, but usually they are molded in a different color of plastic), then dunk the body in a small jar of household bleach, the stuff the TM uses to wash white clothes with. I've had some to loose the chrome within 30 minutes. Take it out, rinse with water, let dry, and you should be good to go...No gaurantees as results may vary, but I've never had any problems. If you will look at the inside windshield tab or scratch the body chrome inside, you can tell the color of the body plastic...RM


----------



## coach61

*Arrow Head Ponys*

Chief Arrowhead welcomes the first batch of ponies to the track..


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Nice collection of cop cars you have there.... Coach.


----------



## coach61

NTxSlotCars said:


> Nice collection of cop cars you have there.... Coach.


Those are your backups Rich..lol.. just holla...


----------



## roadrner

Nice stash Dave! :thumbsup::thumbsup: OFD


----------



## win43

Randy ..... GREAT Zs 

Coach ...... nice group of cars ..... BTW ,,, did you get honda's old camera in a trade:jest::lol:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

win43 said:


> ,,, did you get honda's old camera in a trade:jest::lol:


I was afraid to ask...
Cool bunch of cars anyways!!! RM


----------



## coach61

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I was afraid to ask...
> Cool bunch of cars anyways!!! RM


I was ina hurry and had it in Museum mode.. will take some more pics later and repost them.. didn't notice the antinquing till it was too late and figured eh.. will give em something to talk about lol


dave


----------



## tjd241

Shaping right up Coach... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 706hemi

*down at the kfc*


----------



## 41-willys

those are soem great looking cars. Hope the owners are keeping an eye out so the customers don't get greasy finger prints all over them/


----------



## 706hemi

*opps... meant to add these pics too!*

Hemi shop boyz and a few friends from Boothville County Raceway got together at the local kfc for a lil' drive thru dragfest, heaven only knows how Thrust SSC beat the emisions test, took out a few cars and houses on the journey up!!
























































cool thread randy, some nice collections on here

take it easy

tony


----------



## Bill Hall

A league of your own....totally!


----------



## joegri

jeez 706 ya got it all goin on!! yer cars are tops and the pics do,em justice. nice job.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Man oh man Tony!!!

Been busy?? 

Outstanding.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Hey Tony, what is the 1:1 car, thats paint job is featured as the tabletop for your awesome group of slotcars ?


----------



## bobhch

Oooooooooooooooh man!!!!! 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Bob...great job guys...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

706hemi said:


>


This is some great looking stuff!!! I thought I liked the 57 the best but that 55 is quite bad looking, would like to see em in a heads up on the line...Wish we had KFC's like that around here, jus sayn'...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Outstanding group of slot cars, the Thrush SSC is just so cool with detail in jet engine. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Super Coupe

I think the KFC in this case means... Killer Fast Cars...Great looking bunch of rides you have there.
>Tom<


----------



## tjd241

As usual Tony.... ALL top shelf. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Awesome pics Tony. No one noticed the XBGT Falcon Promod??? That's one Hot looking ride!!


----------



## videojimmy

I would love to see the chassis on some of these... that Camaro Junction car especially!


----------



## tomhocars

Great looking cars.I like 55's just a bit.RM from Hilltop can tell you that


----------



## Rolls

videojimmy said:


> I would love to see the chassis on some of these... that Camaro Junction car especially!


Tony took some great pics of the chassis of this masterpiece...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3395472&postcount=69

Enjoy!

Rolls


----------



## NTxSlotCars

This....... is a work of art.


----------



## WesJY

HELL YEAH!!! 

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Masterpiece Theater!!! RM


----------



## firchkn

How about some info on Thrush? Cool imo.


----------



## tomhocars

*Lovin it*

I feel like Tony the tiger.They're GRRRRRRRRRR8.Tom Stumpf


----------



## 706hemi

hey guys,

sorry for delyed reply, busy as always

thanks for those kind words, and thanks for finding some of my older pictures, save me trawling through my photobucket account!

firchkn: the thrust ssc car in picture is a resin body i made a little while ago to fit the mega-g chassis, have since made a vacuum formed clear lexan body you paint from the inside (i think i have it on ebay at the moment under user i.d ant1969hill) still using the same decals, its a bit more versatile as fits most ho chassis.

ralphIII : 1:1 is my ever ongoing project, 89 fox bodied u.k pro mod, powered by a lil' ford 706 hemi (well what else would you expect!?!) and a lenco cs1 4-speed gearbox.



















take it easy all!

tony


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

It's all good Tony. That's one bad looking machine. You have more pictures??


----------



## bobhch

Tony,

Your car looks LOUD...Vroooooooooooooooooom, Vrooooooooooooom!! 

Bob...That's a fun time machine 4 sure...zilla


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Tony, thanks for replying to my 1:1 question, and your reply was worth the wait, thatsa Awesome- FORD :thumbsup:


----------

